# Happy New Year.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy new year to all at the pocket watch forum. I haven't been on line for a while, but I'm still around. Just stopped collecting for a while.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

And a Happy New Year to you too, Alan! :drinks:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A happy new year form germany as well!

Andreas


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A very happy and healthy New Year to you Alan

And a very Happy New Year to everyone else as well :cheers:

Chris


----------

